# VCR to VGA?



## themacguy (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd like to connect a VCR directly to a projector that doesn't have composite "in" (no red/white/yellow RCA inputs). The projector expects a VGA or SVGA signal. I need a piece of hardware that will permit this.

I know I can connect the VCR to an analog media convertor (like a Canopus or Dazzle or Sony) and then, via FireWire, to the Mac and then, via VGA, out to the projector. However, the quality of this signal is not very good, and I'd like to do this without a computer in the middle, anyway.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 14, 2003)

You should be able to get a presenter rather than just a projector. A presenter will allow you to connect a VCR or a computer. 
Or use a large screen television.


----------



## themacguy (Sep 14, 2003)

Cheryl,

I may not have been totally clear. I already have a VCR and the projector.

What, exactly, do you mean by "presenter"? Brand, model, etc?

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## Arden (Sep 15, 2003)

Try here.


----------



## themacguy (Sep 15, 2003)

Cheryl,

I appreciate your efforts but you've got it backwards. My source is RCA and the destination is VGA.

I found the correct unit here:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=557806&sku=O38-1014


----------

